# 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2008)

Einladung zum 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW am 26.09.08


Wir treffen uns ab *19.00 Uhr* in der Gaststätte Runkelkrug in Bielefeld

www.runkelkrug.de

Geplant ist ein gemütliches Zusammensitzen mit Erfahrungsaustausch und die Möglichkeit einige Forumsmitglieder einmal persönlich kennen zu lernen.


Anmeldungen bitte hier ins Forum posten.



Bisher angemeldet 


1 Question Mark (Peter)
2 Zottel (Thomas)
3 Reparatur (Helmut)
4 Larry Laffer (Ralf)
5 Maveri (Markus)
6 Edison (Sascha)
7 Jens-Ohm
8 Lipperlandstern (Axel)
9 Markus (Markus)
10 HaDi (Harald)
11 marlob (Markus)
12


Sollten sich weniger wie 4 Personen anmelden findet das Treffen bei mir im Wohnzimmer statt. Meine Freundin kocht was schönes und wir saufen meinen Weinkeller leer.....


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2008)

*Wieso nur ist Bielefeld so weit weg!*

Würde auch gern dabei sein. Dafür allerdings mal kurz mal nach Bielefeld zu fahren lohnt sich für mich nicht.

Finds aber trotzdem ne prima Idee. Könnte man auch in anderen Regionen einführen.


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Würde auch gern dabei sein. Dafür allerdings mal kurz mal nach Bielefeld zu fahren lohnt sich für mich nicht.
> 
> Finds aber trotzdem ne prima Idee. Könnte man auch in anderen Regionen einführen.


 
Schließe mich dem an. Wäre auch wahnsinnig gerne dabei, allerdings ist Bielefeld auch etwas weit für mich. (Wobei...... für den Weinkeller könnte sich das schon fast wieder lohnen......)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (10 September 2008)

Guten Morgen Axel,
natürlich bin ich dabei…...

(Übrigens, gestern bei der 7 nach 5 war das Buffet das Beste an der Veranstaltung)

Gruß Helmut


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Axel,
> natürlich bin ich dabei…...
> 
> (Übrigens, gestern bei der 7 nach 5 war das Buffet das Beste an der Veranstaltung)
> ...


 

und das habe ich verpasst......... ist doch zum heulen.....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an. Wäre auch wahnsinnig gerne dabei, allerdings ist Bielefeld auch etwas weit für mich. (Wobei...... für den Weinkeller könnte sich das schon fast wieder lohnen......)


 
NaNaNa... So weit weg ist Delmenhorst ja nun nicht.......


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> NaNaNa... So weit weg ist Delmenhorst ja nun nicht.......


 
Stimmt auch wieder, aber am 26. 09. werde ich vermutlich mit französischem Rotwein im Blut in der Provence umherirren...


----------



## Markus (10 September 2008)

@Cerberus
es gibt immer im frühjar (mai/april) ein treffen bei mir in 88356 Ostrach


@axel
wenn ich zu der zeit noch dort oben unterwegs bin komme ich natürlich vorbei!


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @Cerberus
> es gibt immer im frühjar (mai/april) ein treffen bei mir in 88356 Ostrach


 
Das klingt gut. Wenn ich bis dahin nicht in Abu Dhabi gegen 3 Kamele eingetauscht worden bin, bin ich wohl dabei.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (10 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> Das klingt gut. Wenn ich bis dahin nicht in Abu Dhabi gegen 3 Kamele eingetauscht worden bin, bin ich wohl dabei.


 

Ach.... aber Bielefeld ist Dir zu weit.... *ROFL*


Wenn möglich bin ich bei dem Treffen in Ostrach auch dabei. Wir können dann beizeiten mal über eine Fahrgemeinschaft "Nord" reden


----------



## Kieler (10 September 2008)

..irgendwie ist Bielefeld für ein Feierabendsbier doch zu weit

..muß ich doch mein "Flensburger" alleine trinken

Gruß aus Kiel


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> @Cerberus
> es gibt immer im frühjar (mai/april) ein treffen bei mir in 88356 Ostrach


 
Das ist ja ganz in der Nähe! Da wär ich dann dabei. Kannst ja bei Zeiten mal den Termin bekannt geben.


----------



## Markus (10 September 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das ist ja ganz in der Nähe! Da wär ich dann dabei. Kannst ja bei Zeiten mal den Termin bekannt geben.


 
immer diese unwissenden newbies...

der termin steht, der wurde beim letzten treffen bestimmt solange noch alle nüchtern waren: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20154&highlight=forumstreffen

die suche liefert auch einiges zum thema "forumstreffen"


----------



## Cerberus (10 September 2008)

Dankeschön!!

Was würden wir nur ohne dich machen!!


----------



## Eliza (10 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ach.... aber Bielefeld ist Dir zu weit.... *ROFL*
> 
> 
> Wenn möglich bin ich bei dem Treffen in Ostrach auch dabei. Wir können dann beizeiten mal über eine Fahrgemeinschaft "Nord" reden


 
können wir gerne machen. bielefeld wäre so kurzfristig zu weit (bin ja in frankreich)


----------



## maweri (10 September 2008)

Ich muß erst noch meine Terminplan abchecken. Wenn's passt bin ich dabei. 
Kommt sonst noch einer aussem Ruhrpott? Könnten ja dann zusammen hinfahren.

Gruß
maweri


----------



## Larry Laffer (11 September 2008)

So ... bei mir ist jetzt auch alles klar ...
...
Soll heißén : Ich bin auch mit dabei ...


----------



## waldy (11 September 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde auhc gerne vorbei kommen, nur mit Erfahrungsaustausch - habe ich leider davon noch nichts  .

gruß waldy


----------



## s.leuschke (11 September 2008)

Da könnt Ihr dann schön Fachsimpeln.

Gruss Sven


----------



## vierlagig (11 September 2008)

s.leuschke schrieb:


> Fachsimpeln.



joah, sie simplen dinge des fachs diskutieren


----------



## Ralle (11 September 2008)

Viel Spaß, leider zu weit von der kalten Heimat hier weg. Trinkt ein Bier auf die zu Hause gebliebenen .


----------



## Question_mark (11 September 2008)

*Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				vl schrieb:
			
		

> joah, sie simplen dinge des fachs diskutieren



ich,
du,
er,
sie,
es,
wir,
ihr,
Sie,
alle ...

hast Du vielleicht -s +d gemeint 

Aber vorrangig sollte doch sein, andere Forumsteilnehmer kennenzulernen. Diese Treffen schaffen eine gute Voraussetzung, aus dem Forum sowas wie eine Gemeinschaft (meinetwegen auch Community) zu schaffen und verhindert viele unsachliche Anpflaumereien und Streitereien hier im Forum.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (11 September 2008)

*Ralle, Deine neue Aufgabe ..*

Hallo,



			
				Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> zu weit von der kalten Heimat hier weg



Nowosibirsk ???

Wir trinken ein Bier auf Dein Wohlergehen, während Du das Lexikon hier im Forum mit Leben erfüllst *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (11 September 2008)

So getz isset amtlich:
ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, leider zu weit von der kalten Heimat hier weg. Trinkt ein Bier auf die zu Hause gebliebenen .


 


äähhh ralle, nix für ungut aber glaubst du da nicht doch ein wenig zu blauäugig an die trinkfestigkeit der kollegen hier im forum? 



> Themen: 21.404, Beiträge: 152.781, Benutzer: *7.643*, Aktive Benutzer: 1.586
> Wir begrüßen unseren neuesten Benutzer, acxuser1.


----------



## Question_mark (12 September 2008)

*Ralle unter dem Tisch*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> aber glaubst du da nicht doch ein wenig zu bauäugig an die trinkfestigkeit der kollegen hier im forum?



Der Feigling trotzt jedem Forumstreffen oder Stammtisch. Ralle, bleibt unter dem Tisch liegen, in der Zwischenzeit bedienen wir die Mädels 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo QM

Das hast du falsch verstanden.... die Mädels bedienen uns  ... die meisten dort sind übrigens ausgesprochen nett und attraktiv....


----------



## Eliza (12 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Hallo QM
> 
> Das hast du falsch verstanden.... die Mädels bedienen uns  ... die meisten dort sind übrigens ausgesprochen nett und attraktiv....


 

@Markus: gibt's denn bei dem Forumstreffen nächstes Jahr auch ein paar nette Jungs für die Frauen unter uns?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> @Markus: gibt's denn bei dem Forumstreffen nächstes Jahr auch ein paar nette Jungs für die Frauen unter uns?


 
Ich antworte mal für Markus ....


guckst du hier 
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=83022&postcount=1



da siehst du das wir alle zumindest schon mal nett aussehen


----------



## Eliza (12 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> da siehst du das wir alle zumindest schon mal nett aussehen


 
 IMG_0892 gefällt mir da am besten. ist der auch wieder dabei?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> IMG_0892 gefällt mir da am besten. ist der auch wieder dabei?


 

Zumindest sein Herrchen hat sich für den 26.9. angemeldet........


----------



## Zottel (12 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Zumindest sein Herrchen hat sich für den 26.9. angemeldet........


In diesem Zusammenhang enige Fragen:
Ist die Anmeldung per PN an Questionmark ausreichend oder bedarf es weiterer Schritte?
Darf der Hund mitkommen?
Und wenn der Alte nicht mehr fahren kann, wo kann er dann bleiben?
Und kann der Hund da dann auch bleiben?
Oder wir schlafen im Auto...


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

Eliza schrieb:


> @Markus: gibt's denn bei dem Forumstreffen nächstes Jahr auch ein paar nette Jungs für die Frauen unter uns?


 
jungs gibts genug, aber die sind alle verheiratet...

dann wäre da noch ich, aber ich bin nicht nett... :sb11:


----------



## Markus (12 September 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang enige Fragen:
> Ist die Anmeldung per PN an Questionmark ausreichend oder bedarf es weiterer Schritte?
> Darf der Hund mitkommen?
> Und wenn der Alte nicht mehr fahren kann, wo kann er dann bleiben?
> ...


 
mir tun die jetzt schon alle leid...
ich durfte mehr als einmal mit dabei sein als zottel "durst" hatte...
...also ich bin dann irgendwann morgenns um 7 oder so halbtot ins bett, er ging dann noch mit seinem hund spazieren...


----------



## Jens_Ohm (12 September 2008)

Hallo Leute,


 ich habe mich schon länger nicht mehr aktiv beteiligt, vielleicht kennt mich der eine oder andere noch. Ich würde sehr gerne kommen. Hatte mir schon mal überlegt nach Ostrach zu kommen, aber das war mir letztlich immer zu weit. Dieses Treffen liegt ca. eine halbe Stunde Fußmarsch von meiner Wohnung entfernt. Eine bessere Gelegenheit wird es wohl nicht geben.  
 Wie soll der Abend ablaufen. Mit Hardware oder nur klönen?


 Grüße Jens


----------



## edison (13 September 2008)

*me2*

:s18:

Setzt mich auch auf die Teilnehmerliste

:sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> In diesem Zusammenhang enige Fragen:
> Ist die Anmeldung per PN an Questionmark ausreichend oder bedarf es weiterer Schritte?
> Darf der Hund mitkommen?
> Und wenn der Alte nicht mehr fahren kann, wo kann er dann bleiben?
> ...


 

Hallo Zottel.

Du stehst schon auf der Teilnehmerliste. Damit bist du drin.  In den Runkelkrug darf der Hund mit. Das ist kein Problem. Wie es später aussieht muss du klären. Der QM übernachtet irgendwo in der Nähe in einem Hotel. Du kannst dich mit ihm ja mal kurzschliessen. Dann könnt ihr ne Fahrgemeinschaft machen. Ansonsten hab ich noch ein paar Adressen von Pensionen und Hotel sin der Nähe. Im Runkelkrug selber kann man nicht übernachten.

Hallo Jens.

Ich habe in einem Restaurant nen Tisch reserviert. Eigentlich ist nur trinken, essen, reden angedacht ( in der Reihenfolge ). Du kannst aber gerne deine Hardware mitbringen oder ein Referat halten wenn du magst....


----------



## Oberchefe (14 September 2008)

> jungs gibts genug, aber die sind alle verheiratet...



ich habe mir sagen lassen daß das nur ein Grund aber kein Hindernis ist


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2008)

edison schrieb:


> :s18:
> 
> Setzt mich auch auf die Teilnehmerliste
> 
> :sm24:


 

Auftrag ausgeführt


----------



## Larry Laffer (14 September 2008)

na ... dann kommt die Sache ja langsam ins Rollen ... Schön ...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (14 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> na ... dann kommt die Sache ja langsam ins Rollen ... Schön ...


 

Das stimmt...... Mit so vielen Teilnehmern (oder Anmeldungen) hab ich nicht gerechent.... und es sind noch 14 Tage bis zum Termin....


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2008)

*NRW Stammtisch*

Hallo,



			
				Jens Ohm schrieb:
			
		

> Dieses Treffen liegt ca. eine halbe Stunde Fußmarsch von meiner Wohnung entfernt.



Und was hält Dich jetzt davon ab, sich beim Lipperlandstern verbindlich per PN anzumelden ???
Wahrscheinlich der Rückweg, da brauchst Du zwei Stunden auf allen vieren *ROFL*
Also los, nix wie beim Lipperlandstern anmelden. Irgendwie werden wir doch ein Sammeltaxi für den Rückweg nach Hause oder in das gebuchte Hotel finden, oder ?

Gruß
Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2008)

*Ist gebucht ...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Der QM übernachtet irgendwo in der Nähe in einem Hotel.



Yeep, ich habe im Brenner Hotel Diekmann gebucht. Kenn ich von früher sehr gut (Vereinslokal und wohl auch ein Sponsor von Arminia Bielefeld), und ist nur ca. 4 km vom Runkelkrug entfernt.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2008)

*Unsere Zottels*

Hallo,



			
				Markus schrieb:
			
		

> er ging dann noch mit seinem hund spazieren...



Und Deine Mutter war überzeugt, einen Geist gesehen zu haben *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (15 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Und wie schaffst Du danach die 4 km?


----------



## maweri (15 September 2008)

Habe gerade ein Zimmer im Brenner Hotel gebucht.
Ich hoffe es fahren nachts noch Taxen in Bielefeld.
Als ich letztens in Frankreich war, gab's nachts keine mehr. Zum Glück hat die Kellnerin die Kollegen ins Hotel gefahren.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (15 September 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Habe gerade ein Zimmer im Brenner Hotel gebucht.
> Ich hoffe es fahren nachts noch Taxen in Bielefeld.
> Als ich letztens in Frankreich war, gab's nachts keine mehr. Zum Glück hat die Kellnerin die Kollegen ins Hotel gefahren.


 

Na klar fahren in Bielefeld Taxen. Dierekt vor dem Runkelkrug ist auch ne Haltestelle für Nachtbusse. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie du von da ins Brenner Hotel kommst.


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2008)

*Kein Problem ...*

Hallo,



			
				Rainer Hönle schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie schaffst Du danach die 4 km?



Kein Problem. Bis heute habe ich immer noch nach Hause gefunden....

Und wenn es manchmal auch Tage gedauert hat   :s18:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (15 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> ...Hab aber keine Ahnung wie du von da ins Brenner Hotel kommst.



Ich werde mich einfach an QM halten:



Question_mark schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Bis heute habe ich immer noch nach Hause gefunden....


----------



## Question_mark (15 September 2008)

*?*

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> So getz isset amtlich:



Upps, du kommst aus Lüdenscheid Nord und trägst einen schwarz-gelben Schal, richtig ?   :s12:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Eh.... so haben wir nicht gewettet...... Hier ist Revier von Blau-Weiß....  evtl. noch ein wenig Schwarz dabei....

Bei Schwarz-Gelb sehen wir rot :sm18:


----------



## Jens_Ohm (16 September 2008)

Hallo Lipperlandstern,

QM nötigt mich ;-)
zu einer persönlichen Anmeldung. Ok ... ich habe meine Termine entsprechend gelegt und kann kommen und mache das auch.

viele Grüße Jens


Upps:
habe das Icon unten rechts mit einer PN verwechselt :-(
Aber die PN spar ich mir jetzt


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2008)

Jens_Ohm schrieb:


> Hallo Lipperlandstern,
> 
> QM nötigt mich ;-)
> zu einer persönlichen Anmeldung. Ok ... ich habe meine Termine entsprechend gelegt und kann kommen und mache das auch.
> ...


 
Ja.. der QM ist da sehr gewissenhaft.... das auch man gut so. Ich muss ja wissen ob ein Tisch reicht oder ob ich noch kurzfristig den Saal mieten muss ... aber noch reicht der Tisch. Ich habe erstmal für 10 Personen reserviert... 8 sind wir immerhin schon.....


----------



## maweri (16 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Auf gar KENEN Fall!!!

Guckst Du mein Profil. Klickste auf 'Über mich', siehste *S04.*
Wech bin ich aus Wanne-Eickel.


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Das hätte ich auch nachlesen können*

Hallo,



			
				maweri schrieb:
			
		

> Auf gar KENEN Fall!!!



Upps, da hab ich mich doch glatt um 25km verschätzt. Da sind im Pott natürlich schon Welten dazwischen. Ich hätte doch mal in Deine Signatur schauen sollen, da steht es ja blau auf weiss  

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (16 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nix für ungut
Gibse mir einfach ein :sm24: aus und die Sache ist vergessen:wink:

Wieso müssen die meisten Smileys schwatz-gelb sein (Gibbet doch auch blaue)


----------



## Cerberus (16 September 2008)

Blaue schon, aber noch keine blau-weißen oder??


----------



## maweri (16 September 2008)

Und die Blauen sind nicht mal königsblau!!!


----------



## Markus (16 September 2008)

also bei mir hat sich mal wieder alles geschoben (es schiebt schon seit kw29...   ) - deshlab werde ich wohl auch dabei sein, bin zu der zeit ganz in der nähe.

wenn ich samstag arbeiten muss, dann komme ich am freitag abend kurz zum essen und auf 2-3 bierchen vorbei, ansonsten buche ich mich in dem schuppen ein wo qm und der rest liegen...

bis dann


----------



## edison (16 September 2008)

Können das Treffen ja dann in der Hotelbar noch ausklingen lassen - hab heut auch dort reserviert


----------



## Markus (16 September 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Können das Treffen ja dann in der Hotelbar noch ausklingen lassen - hab heut auch dort reserviert


 
wenn du schonmal ein forumstreffen erlebt hättest, dann würdest du keine derart leichtfertigen bemerkungen von dir geben...


----------



## HaDi (16 September 2008)

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, müsste noch ein Stuhl frei sein, den hätte ich gerne.
Muss ich denn als newbie auf einem Forumstreffen mit irgendwelchen erniedrigenden Ritualen rechnen und wenn ja, kann man sich davon freikaufen ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> wenn du schonmal ein forumstreffen erlebt hättest, dann würdest du keine derart leichtfertigen bemerkungen von dir geben...


 

Ich hab gerade mit dem Runkelkrugwirt gesprochen.... Normalerweise macht der Laden so gegen 1 Uhr zu. ABER an dem Freitag ist ne Hochzeit im Saal und wir dürfen bleiben bis der letzte Hochzeitsgast geht. Jetzt muss ich nur noch mal schauen wer da heiratet und was man da machen kann :sm24: Wir haben übrigens die Tische  ( 2 und 3) gleich scharf links wenn man in den Laden reinkommt.... Ist Nichtraucherbereich aber nur 4 Schritte bis zur Tür.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (16 September 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, müsste noch ein Stuhl frei sein, den hätte ich gerne.
> Muss ich denn als newbie auf einem Forumstreffen mit irgendwelchen erniedrigenden Ritualen rechnen und wenn ja, kann man sich davon freikaufen ?
> 
> Grüße von HaDi


 
Hab eben auch mal pauschal für 12 Leute reserviert........ und freikaufen geht immer....... Die Währung lautet Herforder Pils   :sm24:


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Noch zwei neue Stühle ..*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben auch mal pauschal für 12 Leute reserviert........



Macht dann zwei neue, zusätzliche und noch freie Stühle in unserer Runde. Bewerbungen bitte per PN an den Lipperlandstern oder hier in diesem Fred 

Gruß

QUestion_mark


----------



## Question_mark (16 September 2008)

*Ei wie freut sich da die Braut ..*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Hab eben auch mal pauschal für 12 Leute reserviert



Hoffentlich bleibt dann noch genug Platz für die Hochzeitsgesellschaft ...
Und übrigens, die Entführung der Braut, ist das schon geklärt :s11:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> ...... übrigens, die Entführung der Braut, ist das schon geklärt :s11:
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Question_mark


 

Lass sie uns erstmal anschauen........


----------



## Cerberus (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Lass sie uns erstmal anschauen........


 
Das ist keine schlechte Idee!! Wer weiß was da auf euch zukommt!!


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Einladung zum 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW am 26.09.08
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bitte die Vornamen ergänzen.... Danke


----------



## maweri (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Einladung zum 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW am 26.09.08
> 
> Bisher angemeldet
> 
> ...


Hab ich gemacht


----------



## WIX (17 September 2008)

11 vierlagig
12 johnij

*ROFL*


----------



## Eliza (17 September 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> 11 vierlagig
> 12 johnij
> 
> *ROFL*


 
Da würde ich sogar meinen urlaub absagen um das zu erleben.


----------



## maweri (17 September 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> 11 vierlagig
> 12 johnij
> 
> *ROFL*


 
@Lipperlandstern
Reserviere doch bitte den Tisch für die beiden im großen Saal, ist doch eine prima Show für die Hochzeitsgäste


----------



## WIX (17 September 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> @Lipperlandstern
> Reserviere doch bitte den Tisch für die beiden im großen Saal, ist doch eine prima Show für die Hochzeitsgäste


 
noch nicht freunde

13 forumdiva

und danach

14 Stollentroll + Markus


----------



## WIX (17 September 2008)

ich würd auch das miterlebe (lach)
ich kann aber nicht wegen entfernung


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2008)

Guten Morgen
...ich hatte Lipperlandstern per PN geschrieben wir brauchen noch ein Event...
...er meinte brauchen wir nicht!

was sagst du jetzt Axel...

schönen Gruß


----------



## Rainer Hönle (17 September 2008)

Event? Ihr habt doch Axel, Markus, Peter, Thomas, den wahren Zottel, ...
Was wollt ihr noch alles?


----------



## zotos (17 September 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> ...
> 14 Stollentroll + Markus


Wenn Der Stollentroll kommt komm ich auch.

[edit] Das war keine Anmeldung [/edit]


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Event? Ihr habt doch Axel, Markus, Peter, Thomas, den wahren Zottel, ...
> Was wollt ihr noch alles?


 
Was natürlich fehlt sind Werbegeschenke (Tassen) von Deltalogic .....


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 September 2008)

WIX schrieb:


> 11 vierlagig
> 12 johnij
> 13 forumdiva
> 14 Stollentroll
> ...


 

Da brauche ich aber nicht mehr wie 2 Plätze , oder ???????


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 September 2008)

nein Axel,
wir brauchen nur 12 Plätze, zwei von denen geben doch immer eine vorstellung!!!


----------



## vierlagig (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Da brauche ich aber nicht mehr wie 2 Plätze , oder ???????



grob geschätzt: 3


----------



## edison (17 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Bitte die Vornamen ergänzen.... Danke


 
6 Edison (Sascha)



> wenn du schonmal ein forumstreffen erlebt hättest, dann würdest du keine derart leichtfertigen bemerkungen von dir geben...


Auf was wird denn Trainiert - Schlagzahl, Literleistung oder Ausdauer ?:sm24:


----------



## HaDi (17 September 2008)

10 HaDi (Harald)

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Markus (18 September 2008)

zotos schrieb:


> Wenn Der Stollentroll kommt komm ich auch.
> 
> [edit] Das war keine Anmeldung [/edit]



für dich und einige andre reichen 2 plätze...


----------



## Markus (18 September 2008)

edison schrieb:


> Auf was wird denn Trainiert - Schlagzahl, Literleistung oder Ausdauer ?:sm24:



na eigentlich gehts da immer ums nackte überleben... :s8:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Einladung zum 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW am 26.09.08
> Bisher angemeldet
> 
> 
> ...


 

Gerade hat sich marlob angemeldet. Mittlerweile sind wir 11.... da hätte ich nie mit gerechnet.......


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

... haben wir eigentlich schon mal über die Uhrzeit gesprochen ?


----------



## Rainer Hönle (19 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... haben wir eigentlich schon mal über die Uhrzeit gesprochen ?


Nö gesprochen nicht, aber Axel hat den Thraed so 


> Einladung zum 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW am 26.09.08
> 
> 
> Wir treffen uns ab 19.00 Uhr in der Gaststätte Runkelkrug in Bielefeld
> ...


eröffnet


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

ohh ... Böses Foul ...
Wie war das noch mit dem Lesen können ? Auf jeden Fall : Danke dir Rainer ...


----------



## maweri (19 September 2008)

Markus schrieb:


> na eigentlich gehts da immer ums nackte überleben... :s8:


Nur gut, daß ich mir ein Zimmer genommen habe.:icon_razz:
Hatte erst vor wieder zurückzufahren. Dann wäre mir 'ne Verkehrsmeldung sicher gewesen - als Vollsperrung der A2 gegen 2.00h morgens.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (19 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... haben wir eigentlich schon mal über die Uhrzeit gesprochen ?


 

Hier Ralf.... Extra für Dich

Uhrzeit 


  


und frag jetzt nicht nach dem Datum.......


----------



## Larry Laffer (19 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und frag jetzt nicht nach dem Datum.......


 
Ist schon *OK* ... ich hab's doch schon gesagt ...
Aber wer den Schaden hat spottet halt jeder Beschreibung - oder wie war das ...


----------



## stricky (23 September 2008)

*....*



maweri schrieb:


> Nur gut, daß ich mir ein Zimmer genommen habe.:icon_razz:
> Hatte erst vor wieder zurückzufahren. Dann wäre mir 'ne Verkehrsmeldung sicher gewesen - als Vollsperrung der A2 gegen 2.00h morgens.



moin,

wo du alle zeit für hast  ???

Könnte ja interessant werden - pack genug aspirin ein !

gruß
stricky


----------



## Question_mark (23 September 2008)

*Aspirin gebbet im Pott nich*

Hallo,



			
				stricky schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte ja interessant werden - pack genug aspirin ein !



Der maweri ist aus Herne, der braucht kein Aspirin. Ausser Du zeigst ihm einen schwarz-gelben Wespenschal :sm26:

Nebenbei  bemerkt : Wenn der maweri wüsste, dass er in der Stammgaststätte und Sponsor von Arminia Bielefeld ein Hotelzimmer gebucht hat *ROFL*

Ich kann da nur auf seine Toleranz hoffen ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (24 September 2008)

Hallo Questionmark und andere,
ich habe auch im Hotel Diekmann reserviert. Netterweise akzeptiern sie Hunde. Wann werdet ihr da sein? Vielleicht könnte man die Autos gleich da lassen und auch schon für den Hinweg ein Taxi teilen?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Nebenbei bemerkt : Wenn der maweri wüsste, dass er in der Stammgaststätte und Sponsor von Arminia Bielefeld ein Hotelzimmer gebucht hat *ROFL*
> 
> Ich kann da nur auf seine Toleranz hoffen ..
> 
> ...


 


Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber ich glaube die Zeiten als Sponsor und Stammgaststätte sind lange vorbei... Im aktuellen Sponsorenverzeichnis stand das Hotel nicht drin und ich glaube die Spieler essen lieber Asiatisch als gute Deutsche Küche ROFLMAO ... habt ihr schon dafür gesorgt das die Minibar mit den richtigen Getränken gefüllt wird ???????

Auf jeden Fall sei davor gewarnt in Wespenoutfit durch die Stadt zu laufen.... auch Lobreden über Bochum und Essen hört man hier nicht so gerne.......


----------



## maweri (24 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Keine Sorge. Ich bin sogar so tolerant, daß ich mit Batzi-Fans rede (nicht wahr stricky).
Außerdem ist Arminias Ex unser BesterMann.(siehe gestern Abend :sw16
Und als absoluten Beweis meiner Toleranz sei hier angeführt, daß ich am Sonntag in DO mit BxB-Fans das Spiel gegen den SAP-Club im Fernsehen angeguckt habe. 



Zottel schrieb:


> Hallo Questionmark und andere,
> ich habe auch im Hotel Diekmann reserviert. Netterweise akzeptiern sie Hunde. Wann werdet ihr da sein? Vielleicht könnte man die Autos gleich da lassen und auch schon für den Hinweg ein Taxi teilen?


 
Ich habe vor um 18:00h da zu sein. Blöd nur, daß ich wohl am Freitagnachmittag nicht ohne Stau durchkommen werde. Deshalb wird's mit Sicherheit später. Halt mir aber schon mal einen Platz frei.

Wieviele haben sich denn da ein Zimmer genommen? Evtl. brauchen wir ein Großraumtaxi.

Und was ist mit Dir stricky? Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist noch ein Stuhl frei. Oder hängst Du noch in Hamburg fest?

Grüße von ganz oben
maweri


----------



## marlob (24 September 2008)

Zottel schrieb:


> Hallo Questionmark und andere,
> ich habe auch im Hotel Diekmann reserviert. Netterweise akzeptiern sie Hunde. Wann werdet ihr da sein? Vielleicht könnte man die Autos gleich da lassen und auch schon für den Hinweg ein Taxi teilen?


Ich habe mir dort auch ein Zimmer genommen.
Laut Routenplaner brauche ich 1 3/4 Stunde, also werde ich auch so zwischen 18 Uhr und 18:30 Uhr da sein. Abhängig vom Verkehr.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 September 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Ich habe mir dort auch ein Zimmer genommen.
> Laut Routenplaner brauche ich 1 3/4 Stunde, also werde ich auch so zwischen 18 Uhr und 18:30 Uhr da sein. Abhängig vom Verkehr.


 
Hät ich das gewusst hätte ich die Zimmer reserviert und an Euch "billig" vermietet *ROFL*.......

Also ich bin ab 18:45 Uhr im Runkelkrug und lass es mir schon mal schmecken


----------



## maweri (24 September 2008)

Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind 6 Mann und 1 Hund im Hotel Diekmann.

1. QM
2. Markus
3. edison
4. Zottel + Hund
5. marlob
6. maweri


----------



## stricky (24 September 2008)

*moin*

muß ich kurzfristig entscheiden ... kann ja freitag mal schaun wann ich hier wegkomme 

generell spricht nix gegen ein paar kannen bier

was soll eigentlich gruß von ganz oben .... ist doch wohl nicht auf das zufallsprodukt "platz 1 in liga 1" bezogen *ROFL*

am 23.05.2009 seit ihr dann wieder :sw4:

sonnigen tag
stricky


----------



## marlob (24 September 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe sind 6 Mann und 1 Hund im Hotel Diekmann.
> ...



Hauptsache der Hund frisst uns nicht das Fleisch vom Teller 
Wann kommen die anderen den so ungefähr an, bei 6 Mann brauchen wir ja doch wohl ein Grossraumtaxi. Da passt der Hund dann auch noch rein


----------



## maweri (24 September 2008)

stricky schrieb:


> ...was soll eigentlich gruß von ganz oben .... ist doch wohl nicht auf das zufallsprodukt "platz 1 in liga 1" bezogen *ROFL*


 
Ihr kriegt erstmal heute abend von unseren Fanfreunden den Ar... versohlt.
Wie fühlt man sich den so im Mittelfeld der Tabelle?


----------



## stricky (24 September 2008)

*gut *

eine Saison dauert 34 spieltage und 94min ... so ungefähr jedenfalls 

ist michael bei dir im büro ... der soll mich mal bitte anrufen ...


----------



## maweri (24 September 2008)

stricky schrieb:


> ist michael bei dir im büro ... der soll mich mal bitte anrufen ...


 
Michael hat noch Urlaub. Kommt erst am Montag wieder. Aber die andern beiden sind gerade hier.


----------



## Zottel (24 September 2008)

Ok, dann zeichnet es sich wohl ab, daß die Mehrheit zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 im "Diekmann" eintrifft. Ich werde so losfahren, daß ich das auch schaffe.
Ich finde es halt praktischer, am Freitag das Auto dort zu lassen und es am Samstag gleich zu haben. Freitag dürfte es auch leichter sein, alle unter einen Hut zu kriegen. Samstag schläft der eine aus, der andere weniger. Da wären dann eher mehrere Taxis zum Runkelkrug nötig.
PS: Der Hund braucht keinen eigenen Platz. Gewöhnlich sitzt er im Taxi vor dem Beifahrersitz zwischen den Beinen. Mancher Fahrer wollte ihn lieber hinten sitzen lassen, aber wenn ich erkläre, daß er dann möglicherweise die nasse Nase im Nacken oder am Ohr spüren wird, folgt er meiner Empfehlung.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (25 September 2008)

sooo........ morgen ist es soweit.....

Wenn jemand morgen Probleme mit der Anreise hat oder sonst sich irgendwie verlaufen hat oder sonstige Probleme hat dann hier 

0151 19 35 94 68

anrufen.

Gilt aber nur in Zusammenhang mit dem 1.SPS-Forum Regionalstammtisch NRW


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 September 2008)

Hallo ihr,
ich hoffe, ihr seid mittlerweile alle wieder wohlbehalten in heimatlichen Gefilden angekommen ...

Resumierend zu dem gestrigen Abend möchte ich sagen, dass es mir mir mit euch sehr großen Spaß gemacht hat und ich mich sehr gefreut habe, euch einmal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben. Wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt sich ja wieder mal die Gelegenheit ...

Viele Grüße noch aus dem Lipperland
LL


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Hallo ihr,
> ich hoffe, ihr seid mittlerweile alle wieder wohlbehalten in heimatlichen Gefilden angekommen ...
> 
> Resumierend zu dem gestrigen Abend möchte ich sagen, dass es mir mir mit euch sehr großen Spaß gemacht hat und ich mich sehr gefreut habe, euch einmal persönlich kennengelernt zu haben. Wer weiß, vielleicht ergibt sich ja wieder mal die Gelegenheit ...
> ...



Dann einfach mal am mehrtägigen Härtetest (= SPS-Forumstreffen bei Markus) teilnehmen. Einige der gestrigen Teilnehmer kennen das ja bereits und haben dem Rest sicher davon vorgeschwärmt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (27 September 2008)

... davon war auch die Rede ... und es wurde auch erwähnt, dass man dich ganz grundsätzlich vermisst - das stand irgendwie im Zusammenhang mit Getränke-Nachschub ...


----------



## Rainer Hönle (27 September 2008)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> ... davon war auch die Rede ... und es wurde auch erwähnt, dass man dich ganz grundsätzlich vermisst - das stand irgendwie im Zusammenhang mit Getränke-Nachschub ...


Jaja, als Schüler habe ich mal hinter der Theke gearbeitet. Und das habe ich noch nicht verlernt. Nur das Leeren der Gläser habe ich mittlerweile deutlich optimiert .


----------



## HaDi (27 September 2008)

Also, ich kann mich Larry da voll und ganz anschließen. Es war ein sehr kurzweiliger, unterhaltsamer, interessanter  und auch geselliger Abend.
Und beim nächsten Mal werde ich auch ein Zimmer nehmen, nachts 150km im Nebel zu fahren ist nicht lustig...

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 September 2008)

...und vergesst nicht den Vortrag von Zottel. Was der so alles erzählen kann...ich glaube aber nicht das Markus wirklich alles verstanden hat. Ich konnte schon nach 10min nicht mehr folgen...!

neh war schon gut!

gruss noch an alle


----------



## Markus (27 September 2008)

Reparatur schrieb:


> ...und vergesst nicht den Vortrag von Zottel. Was der so alles erzählen kann...ich glaube aber nicht das Markus wirklich alles verstanden hat. Ich konnte schon nach 10min nicht mehr folgen...!
> 
> neh war schon gut!
> 
> gruss noch an alle




naja eine weile bin ich schon mitgekommen, aber irgendwann habe ich mich wahnsinnig anstrengen müssen um möglichst inteligent zu kucken...


----------



## Question_mark (27 September 2008)

*Grins ..*

Hallo,



> naja eine weile bin ich schon mitgekommen, aber irgendwann habe ich mich wahnsinnig anstrengen müssen um möglichst inteligent zu kucken



Das kann aber auch am Herforder Pils gelegen haben und nicht unbedingt an Dir ...

Wie ich sehe, bist Du auch gut und unbeschadet wieder in Ostrach angekommen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (28 September 2008)

*NRW Stammtisch*

Hallo,

also erstmal nach dem 1.NRW Stammtisch in Bielefeld ein herzliches Danke an den LiLaStern als Organisator. Das Umfeld war perfekt, der Runkelkrug war eine ausgezeichete Umgebung mit guter Küche und gepflegten Getränken. Ich hoffe dann mal, das wir das nächstes Jahr noch mal wiederholen können. Danke auch an alle Kollegen, die doch in einer großen Anzahl erschienen sind, damit hatten wir eigentlich zum Start gar nicht gerechnet...
Und der arme LL musste sich den Abend über mit Coca Cola begnügen, ich hoffe der LL hält uns nicht alle für komplett verrückt.
Der marlob war trotz erfolgter Operation am Vortag auch noch aufgekreuzt und hat sich redlich durchgekämpft, Respekt ..
Mein Beileid an den Chemiestudenten Benjamin an der Hotelbar, der uns noch bis weit nach dem Sonnenaufgang ertragen musste ...
Und die Tombola war ja eine endgeile Idee, wir müssen nur mal überlegen, wie man das jetzt einem wohltätigen Zweck zu Gute kommen lässt. Ich fand diese Idee toll.

Man sieht sich dann vielleicht zur SPS/IPC in Nürnberg ..

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Zottel (28 September 2008)

Da Treffen war schön! Danke an Lipperlandstern und das Team vom Runkelkrug!


Reparatur schrieb:


> ...und vergesst nicht den Vortrag von Zottel. Was der so alles erzählen kann...


Leider leidet mit zuviel Pils auch die Physikkenntnis und die Präzision des sprachlichen Ausdrucks. Zu einem wesentlichen Gegenstand meiner Geschwätzigkeit empfahl ich bereits gestern:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dreik%C3%B6rperproblem
Schaut auch mal auf die englische Seite; die ist ausführlicher und hat eine schöne animierte Grafik. Im Gegensatz oder noch allgemeiner als das, was ich gestern sagte, ist es nicht einmal nötig, daß die 3 Körper zugleich aufeinanderstoßen.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/N-body_problem


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Und der arme LL musste sich den Abend über mit Coca Cola begnügen, ich hoffe der LL hält uns nicht alle für komplett verrückt.



Keine Angst ... ich hätte ja auch gerne ein paar Bierchen getrunken, aber auf der anderen Seite "wollte" ich ja auch am nächsten Tag noch ein bißchen arbeiten ...

Gruß
LL


----------



## edison (28 September 2008)

Ein wirklich gelungenes Treffen, das mehr als wiederholungswürdig erscheint


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 September 2008)

Question_mark schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> also erstmal nach dem 1.NRW Stammtisch in Bielefeld ein herzliches Danke an den LiLaStern als Organisator.Man sieht sich dann vielleicht zur SPS/IPC in Nürnberg ..
> 
> ...


 


Zottel schrieb:


> Da Treffen war schön! Danke an Lipperlandstern und das Team vom Runkelkrug!


 


edison schrieb:


> Ein wirklich gelungenes Treffen, das mehr als wiederholungswürdig erscheint


 

Viel Lob für 2 Telefonate und ein paar Texte im SPS-Forum. Ich bedanke mich bei den Teilnehmern die alle erschienen sind, bei Sebastian, Bianca,Frau unbekannt und der Küchencrew vom Runkelkrug (insbesondere für die Schnitzelplatte ( wer hat die eigentlich bezahlt ?) , der Hochzeitsgesellschaft (weil sie länger als 1Uhr durchgehalten hat) und dem Taxifahrer der mich gut und genau zu richtigen Zeit (trinke nie mehr wie reingeht) nach Hause gefahren hat (für 12 Euro).

Ich denke auch das wir das nächstes Jahr wiederholen sollten. Da einige Teilnehmer aus dem Ruhegebiet (und Umgebung) kamen, können wir das Treffen vielleicht dort veranstalten. Ich rufe aber auch gerne wieder im Runkelkrug an  

@ Ralf
Ich hab dir angesehen das du lieber ne Steakpfanne haben wolltest aber du sagstes mir, das du nicht so einen großen Hunger hast.. daher der Vorschlag mit dem Schnitzel....


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 September 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> @ Ralf
> Ich hab dir angesehen das du lieber ne Steakpfanne haben wolltest aber du sagstes mir, das du nicht so einen großen Hunger hast.. daher der Vorschlag mit dem Schnitzel....


 
kein Problem ... Das Schnitzel war OK ... und mehr hätte es für mich auch nicht gewesen sein müssen (bei Sascha war das ja etwas anders gewesen ...)


----------



## Question_mark (28 September 2008)

*LiLaStern hatte schon lange Feierabend ..*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> und genau zu richtigen Zeit



Nee, ist klar, das war schon Deine dritte, unbezahlte Überstunde 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Question_mark (29 September 2008)

*Grins ...*

Hallo,



			
				Lipperlandstern schrieb:
			
		

> Ruhegebiet (und Umgebung)



Nicht schlecht, der Tippfehler  *ROFL*

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## maweri (29 September 2008)

*Danke*

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein Dankeschön.
Aus zottels 3-Körper-Problem ist bei mir am nächsten Tag ein 1-Körper-Problem geworden. Nämlich, wie kriege ich diesen einen Körper unbeschadet nach Hause. Hat ja zum Glück geklappt. 
Wenn ich mich nicht so früh von der Hotelbar hätte lösen können, wäre ich wahrscheinlich jetzt noch Bielefeld.
Wie haltet Ihr das nur 3 Tage durch???

Für mich wars das erste Mal, das ich andere aus dem Forum getroffen habe und es war sehr interessant mal die Leute hinter dem Avatar und Nickname kennzulernen.

Auf der Messe bin ich, wegen Umzugs, leider nicht. Aber vielleicht besuche ich als Stadtmensch mal ein 80-Seelen-Nest.

Grüße aussem Pott
maweri


----------



## marlob (3 Oktober 2008)

maweri schrieb:


> ...
> Aus zottels 3-Körper-Problem ist bei mir am nächsten Tag ein 1-Körper-Problem geworden. Nämlich, wie kriege ich diesen einen Körper unbeschadet nach Hause. Hat ja zum Glück geklappt.
> ...


Das habe ich abends auch gemerkt. Ich hatte da aber eher ein 2-Komponenten Problem. Antibiotika und literweise Bier vertragen sich doch nicht so gut wie ich gedacht habe :-(
Gut das ich den Not-Aus-Taster gewonnen habe. So konnte ich den noch rechtzeitig drücken, bevor man mich nachher irgendwo in der Ecke wiedergefunden hätte :-(
Aber es war trotzdem ein schöner Abend 
Danke nochmal für die hervorragende Organisation.


----------

